# DotMod Petri 24mm RDA



## Soprono (14/2/17)

Im a sucker for the Dotmod line and always will be (besides there latest fail of a boxmod in terms of quality, design and size). This looks exciting and has already been released. Say hello to the new 24mm Petri RDA from DotMod. Currently only available in Blue, Black, Gold and Red

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/2/17)

Saw this yesterday...its the same as the 22mm V2 deck but with a thicker top cap to make it 24mm which sucks but on the plus side 22mm has much better flavour and the 24mm cap will allow to use on 24mm mods

https://www.purecoils.com/products/dotmod-petri-v2-rda-24mm

24k gold plated brass deck, fully PEAK insulated, elliptical post holes suitable for all build types, custom knurled screws for easy hand tightening, deep juice well.


24mm Barrel With Adjustable Airflow
Beautiful Hard-Anodized Aluminum Barrel & Cap
24k Gold-Plated Brass Deck
Slotted Postholes - 2mm Height, 3mm Wide
Entire Deck Peek Insulated
Custom Machined Knurled Screws
Easy-Drip Three-Piece Atomizer Design
Huge Juice Well
Designed in California, manufactured in China
Package includes:


22mm V2 deck
24mm barrel with matching topcap
Black Delrin drip tip
Ultem drip tip
Converter for 510 drip tip
22mm barrel with matching topcap
Matching Frictionfit drip tip
Custom branded packaging
Certificate of Authenticity.


----------



## Scouse45 (14/2/17)

Gorgeous gorgeous I'll b waiting and watching for this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (14/2/17)

Tagging. Think this will be my next rda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/2/17)

Keyaam said:


> Tagging. Think this will be my next rda
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can't go wrong...flavour machine of note and now with a 24 cap even better


----------



## Spydro (15/2/17)

Like my V2 22mm just fine for what I use it for, but don't see that I have a need for a 24mm version for my uses.


----------



## Soprono (15/2/17)

Spydro said:


> Like my V2 22mm just fine for what I use it for, but don't see that I have a need for a 24mm version for my uses.



Biggest requirement came due to the Petri Lite V2 Mech having a 24mm option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/2/17)

Soprono said:


> Biggest requirement came due to the Petri Lite V2 Mech having a 24mm option
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plus what looks to be adjustable airflow...no need for cloud cap


----------

